# Got a Ruger SP101 today.



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like this:










I only put about 50 rounds through it, a mix of .38 +p and CCI 158 JHP aluminum case magnums, and no problems. Recoil is very manageable even one handed and now all I gotta do is figure out what loads to carry and find a good carry holster for it. Overall I like it. I had a S&W Airweight and it was good but I wanted more power and the Smith bucked pretty bad with +p loads.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice gun Mike, congrats.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice piece Mike. My friend has one with the CT Laser grips He likes it a lot.

GW


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

You will LOVE that revolver. Nice choice!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, that is a nice gun you got there. Ruger really builds a nice revolver. Looks like a good carry size too.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Rugers are finely made tanks and the SP is no exception. Given any sort of care your grandchildren will still be using it. 

If you replace the factory grips with Hogue grips (cheap) you'll see a HUGE improvement in comfort, esp when shooting mag loads, like night/day improvement. 

The trigger/action will smooth up with use pretty fast so give it some time vs. jumping right out there with springs. The action is just about identical to the GP's. They both respond very well to shims and polishing vs. just springs alone. I've had my GP and Security Sixes done up with shims and polishing and left the springs alone. 

Congratulations! Trust me, you'll never wear it out.


----------

